# Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Stands and Blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging area s on private properties in Athens And Meigs counties Ohio. Free Roaming Trophy Whitetail Areas. Txt or call 724 388 0705.


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

The Buck we called frount end loader weighed inn at 280 lbs.


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Free Roaming Trophy Whitetail Hunts on private properties in Athens And Meigs counties Ohio. Google Us !!! Contact Outfitter Joseph Pacconi txt or call 724 388 0705 for OHIO hunt information.


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . Google Us.. free roaming no fence trophy Whitetail Hunts on private properties.


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Spots still available for Ohio deer seasons 2018.Stands and Blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging area s on private properties. Contact Outfitter Joseph Pacconi txt or call 724 388 0705


----------

